# Petition for POSIX standard



## Maelstorm (Apr 26, 2015)

How does one go about submitting a petition to have an addition to the POSIX standard?  I've looked around on the internet and I can't seem to find any info.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 26, 2015)

Try looking here:  https://www.opengroup.org/austin/


----------

